# FV-1 Clock Module



## knobToucher (Jul 7, 2019)

Sorry if this is a daft question but I was just wondering how to connect the FV-1 clock module? There's three pads at the bottom that I'm not sure where I connect them? I might give it a go on the Leprechaun but my original plan was to make another 3verb and use it on that. Anyway, guidance needed!


----------



## Robert (Jul 7, 2019)

The Leprechaun already uses the clock control circuit as part of the design, so no need to add it to that one.

The pads on the clock module are X / GND / VCC

Omit the crystal and 15pf cap
Connect X to pin 10 of the FV1 (one of the pads for the crystal connect to pin 10)
Connect GND to ground
Connect VCC to 9V


----------



## knobToucher (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok great, thanks for your reply and the 3verb specific answer! So just connect X to either of the crystal pads? Maybe I should inspect the schematic and try to figure it out for myself. Cheers


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2019)

I typically connect it to the pad that goes to Pin 10 of the FV1, but some EQD circuits connect to Pin 9...  So you can _probably_ connect it to either...


----------

